# Guitar Disappointments



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've already posted before about being disappointed by Gretsch guitars. I had pined for one for years (as did most guys my age who watched the Beatles on Ed Sullivan Feb 9/16/23, 1964). When some money fell into my hands and I finally decided to try a few out in the store, I found that I just didn't like them as instruments to play, largely because the neck joined the body too far down. Great tone and all. Great looks, of course. But as a guitar to play, it just didn't work for me...and I was very disappointed.

Same thing last fall. I was visiting Nashville, and went to the home there of a buddy who has an amazing collection of vintage pieces. He passed me a Rickenbacker 12-string to try out. That,s when I realized that the reason Roger McGuinn's solo on "Eight Miles High" was so "counter-intuitive" (i.e., weird and frequently clumsy) was that the neck on those things makes them *simply unplayable*. Too narrow for 6 strings, let alone 12. Again, I was disappointed by somethng I had always thought was gonna be wonderful, but turned out to be less than I expected.

39 summers ago, while working on the By Ward market in Ottawa, I answered an ad for a gorgeous gold hardware, sunburst, 2-pickup, vibrola-equipped Firebird that a guy in a Stones cover band was selling for $150. Keef had switched to plexiglass Dan Armstrongs so this guy had to as well. Very decent guitar, but the shape made it awkward to play sitting down, and difficult to attempt anything other than blues and boogie on. A very specialized instrument. (Missed out on buying it, but that's another kind of disappointment)

So what are your experiences with things that disappointed you? I don't mean stuff where the workmanship was poorer than your expectations, or where you HAD no expectations and tried out something that didn't seem to deserve the buzz you'd heard. I'm talking about things you were positively certain you were going to just love, and then when you finally got them in your hands, they turned out to be very different than you thought.


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll agree with the Rickenbacker and add just about every PRS i've tried. just can't get along with those for some reason.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I brought in a Rick 360-12 from the US just about when our dollar was at it's lowest point, but I HAD TO HAVE IT. Never did play it much, and traded it off at a big loss a couple of years later.

I've owned about 7 different Strats, and can never seem to find one that sounds *just right*. Must be my hands/playing style/ears/etc.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've always loved how the Gretsch Pro Jet looks, but when I went to try one out, I really didn't dig it at all. Might have been just that one guitar, but it just wasn't doing it for me. 

Also, I tend not to like very light guitars. A lot of people clamor over 6 lb Teles and super-light Strats/LPs, etc. but I've never really enjoyed feather-weight guitars. It's why I got rid of my SG a while back.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Most of the guitars I've sold lately: Hamer studio custom, carvin DC727 from two years ago, and I'm trying to move my Sims guitar even though it's the best built guitar I've picked up to date.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've never been able to bond with Les Pauls. 335s okay, same with the L6S, but LPs just never feel or sound right to me. When others play them they're great.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Ever since I saw Jimmy Page play a Les Paul in the '70s I wanted one, until I tried some...
As much as I want this guitar to fit with me, it just can't. They don't feel good in my hands.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

+1 on the Rickenbacker. I can't get over the narrowness of the neck, especially on the 12 string! 
I also don't bond well with 335 style bodies as much as I love the sound and look of them. I think they made the 339 with me in mind! I do like those... just can't afford one.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Rickenbacker and Godin make some of my favourite looking and sounding guitars, but I can't get with the neck of either. At separate times, I'm walked in the store with the money to buy each and then walked out very disappointed or with something else, because no amount of logic could change the fact that they felt so unnatural in my hands.

What's stranger is that they are about as opposite as necks can be.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Duesenberg...thought it would be great until I played one; also Godin electrics....can't get comfortable with the neck dimensions.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

washburned said:


> Duesenberg...thought it would be great until I played one; also Godin electrics....can't get comfortable with the neck dimensions.


Oooh, don't tell me that! I've been jonesing for an Outlaw TV for a while, but haven't tried one yet. Although, if they're no good, that would certainly save me some money


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a bit of an eye-opener to see how much company I have!

keep 'em coming, folks.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

The only one that comes to mind for me is the Godin 5th ave. When I first saw it online I had to try it out. I couldn't find one in any stores for a long time but I wanted it even more. I was excited when I finally saw one in a Long & Mcquade. But when I picked it up I was so dissapointed. It sounded ok but I couldn't stand the neck. I found that weird because I have two Godin family acoustics that I love. I tried another one at a different store and it was the same deal. Oh well, saved me some money.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

I recently bought a Gibson 339 but returned it. A couple of years ago I bought a Les Paul Classic and returned it as well. Neither guitar would stay in tune. 

Last weekend I was at a bar and watched a poor fellow trying to tune his Les Paul mid-song while also singing lead. I was once again reminded of how much I love my PRS.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

i agree about the Rickys. i had a 6 and a 12 string for a while but never got the hang of the neck. i actually thought they were pretty cheaply made considering what you can get from other manufacturers for the same kind of money. 
i admit i have big hands and i definitely feel more comfortable with a neck that has some meat to it.

i will say that Gretsch is a different story. some of what might be called the "budget line" Gretsch guitars are not so great.
but personally i've enjoyed the "Professional" line such as the Duo Jet, Penguin, White Falcon, Round Up and Country Gentleman in various configurations. although i think that like many other mass-production companies (e.g. Fender, Gibson etc) there are good ones and bad ones.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Neck shape doesn't bother me much unless it's a very narrow severe V shape like on some old mandolins. Having said that, Godin necks are supremely comfortable...to me...same with Ernie Ball/Musicman guitars.

Plus 1 about Rick 12 strings, man they're narrow! I can play them, but if I had my druthers, I'd add 1/4".

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I've never been disappointed in any guitar I've bought, and as for Godins, I like the necks--especially on the Progressions.

I do remember trying a BC Rich Mockingbird years ago--thinking they look cool, I wanted to try one--but the shape, while it looks cool, is quite uncomfortable for me to hold.

Hmm--not much there.

There are guitars that I would never buy, but none of them had really excited me before and been disappointing.

I'm fairly flexible if I'm playing a guitar, but picky when I buy--so I guess that means I'm not easily disappointed.

Well, except for trying to find a lower priced reso.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Any 335 I have ever owned or tried.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jcayer said:


> Ever since I saw Jimmy Page play a Les Paul in the '70s I wanted one, until I tried some...
> As much as I want this guitar to fit with me, it just can't. They don't feel good in my hands.


..yep. i love the sound of a les paul, and love to watch and listen to great les paul players. but in my hands they are completely wasted. i just don't even know ehere to start. in my lifetime i've had two les pauls given to me. believe me, i tried and tried.

same with big hollow bodies, like the 335.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Epiphone Emperor. It was an odd axe, Bartolini pickup, and sounded good plugged in, but lousy upper fret access, little actual acoustic tone unplugged, prone to feedback, and the volume and tone controls were on the pickguard which might just be the worst possible location.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Any 335 I have ever owned or tried.


Too Bad. I like those guitars


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Every stratocaster and clone I've ever tried has been a disappointment. I'm a huge SRV fan and really wish i could get comfortable with one, because I love the tone... the main issue is the location of the volume knob - it's too close to the strings/bridge for me. The pencil thin necks on some are also an issue.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Like a couple of others who have posted, I can't get comfortable with 335 style guitars. Love the look and the tone, but they are just not for me.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, thought of another one. Ovation round back acoustic guitars. Won't stay on my lap when sitting, stick out too far when standing (OK, my belly has something to do with that).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Every stratocaster and clone I've ever tried has been a disappointment. I'm a huge SRV fan and really wish i could get comfortable with one, because I love the tone... the main issue is the location of the volume knob - it's too close to the strings/bridge for me. The pencil thin necks on some are also an issue.


See...I love the location of the volume knob on Strats, but I love everything else about Les Pauls more.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Ethe main issue is the location of the volume knob - it's too close to the strings/bridge for me.


I couldn't agree more.

It's not hard to fix though...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Godin. I just hate the necks. Can't put my finger on it, and I've tried a couple of times, but I just don't like them. Bought and sold two LGX's over the years for that very reason.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am believer in "Nothing sounds like an old LP into a vintage Marshall" The thing that disappoints me about the Les Paul is the single cut and large heel, both of which I have not doubt contribute to its sound. For years it was awkward to play anything about the 15th fret. I'm getting used to it now, but I still prefer a double cut for high fret access.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I know what you mean about Rick's and Gretsch's.

They sound wonderful in the right ands, but I guess my hands aren't the right hands.


For me, it's Gibson SGs. I've always loved the look and sound of them. I was a huge fan of the original Alice Cooper band and those guys used SGs a lot, even the bassist.


But, almost every one I've picked up has been poorly balanced (neck heavy).

The band-aid solution of using a strap that sticks to your shirt is not enough to allow me to own one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never had the neck heavy problem with SG'd--might just be the one's I've played or maybe I'm doing something wrong.

And my bass is an EB-3 copy.
Maybe it's not neck heavy to me because it's a copy.
That's the SG shaped one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the neck heaviness just doesn't bother some people. It drive me nuts and I have played a lot of SGs looking for balanced ones. They're out there, but there's no question that the majority of the ones I've played have had neck dive.

I think a heavy SG is sort of against the original concept of the guitar but basically I would need one with a heavier than normal body I think.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

+1 on the Les Pauls........in general. I have to say there are only a handful of the hundreds I've tried that work for me. the ergonomics are just not there for me.

As far as Ricky 12 strings are concerned......they are virtually unplayable for me. LOVE THE SOUND but, JeezUs, could they make the neck wider please !!!!! Also their wiring is totally counterintuitive 
Gretsch's........I've had more success with playing wise......it's just hard to find one that actually sounds good.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I think the neck heaviness just doesn't bother some people.


Probably. But I know I don't like Deans with the huge headstock--I've found them neck heavy, and uncomfortbale.

I guess I could have mentioned them sooner.



faracaster said:


> +1 on the Les Pauls........in general. I have to say there are only a handful of the hundreds I've tried that work for me. the ergonomics are just not there for me.
> 
> As far as Ricky 12 strings are concerned......they are virtually unplayable for me. LOVE THE SOUND but, JeezUs, could they make the neck wider please !!!!! Also their wiring is totally counterintuitive
> Gretsch's........I've had more success with playing wise......it's just hard to find one that actually sounds good.


Les Pauls feel very natural to me.
That might be influenced by a Les Paul copy being my first electric.
By the time I got a real Les Paul I was used to it.
It feels like part of me.

As for Gretsch--those who can play them often do amazing things with them, but I've never been able to get into playing them.
Same for Teles.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think the neck heaviness just doesn't bother some people. It drive me nuts and I have played a lot of SGs looking for balanced ones. They're out there, but there's no question that the majority of the ones I've played have had neck dive.
> 
> I think a heavy SG is sort of against the original concept of the guitar but basically I would need one with a heavier than normal body I think.


My main guitar for a few years was a '76 SG that was perfectly balanced, but that is a rarity with SG's. Probably was a bit heavier overall than most that I've played


----------

